# America’s Traumatized ‘Black Kings’



## AveryJarhman (Apr 19, 2018)

​Sadly, factual American history shows from birth, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* large numbers of "black kings" like admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking *'Childhood Trauma' (ACEs) victims Kendrick Lamar or the late Tupac Shakur*, are being deprived from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood, by a significant population of single black or American teen and adult moms of African descent who at least THIRTEEN President and First Lady Mrs. Obama's urban story-*TRUTH*-teller music making friends HATEFULLY demean and denigrate as less than human *itches and 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.




I am referring to a significant population of black or American teen and adults moms of African descent apparently failing to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE *the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.












___
FINALLY, Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, addresses America's easily *PREVENTABLE*, though potentially life scarring PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

May I share medical knowledge about America's expanding "Public Health Crisis" Oprah Winfrey states she recently became aware of?

"Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


For twelve years I was a cop, robbery and death investigator serving YOUNG 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Jay-Z and Biggie Smalls' Brooklyn neighborhoods. I can attest the medical health data and information Oprah, as well as medical doctors and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) medical researchers share in this POWERFUL '60 Minutes' segment are accurate and true.

On Sunday, March 11, 2018, during a 60 Minutes segment titled "Treating Trauma", Belinda Pittman-McGee, a Domestic Abuse victim-survivor, EDUCATES Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, about our Nation's PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, a potentially life scarring medical disease and condition known as, 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs).

In my opinion, this brief exchange with world renown Childhood Development researcher Dr. Bruce Perry, M.D., Ph.D, is the most 'important highlight' of the entire 14 minute segment.

Oprah reports on childhood trauma's long-term effects

The second mind blowing highlight is when Oprah asks Mrs. Pittman-McGee if she believes the cycle of poverty, joblessness, homelessness and incarceration can be solved without first addressing the issue of Childhood Trauma...and Mrs. Pittman-McGee immediately replies, "No."

Watch 60 Minutes: Treating childhood trauma - Full show on CBS All Access

Perhaps training, conditioning, educating our Nation's most precious assets to believe it is okay to 'snitch' by reporting to their school officials "Suspected Cases of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment", will help reduce the number of abused, emotionally  neglected and maltreated children maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teens and adults (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful as well as less fortunate neighbors?
____

I am focused on finding *SOLUTIONS*, as well as improving the Quality of Life for American kids, who *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, are IRRESPONSIBLY introduced to a potentially life scarring child and teen upbringing depriving them of enjoying a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood all Americans have a right, as well as *ABSOLUTE NEED* to experience during a critical period of human childhood development.

I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*

*



*






Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.

In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of 'The Center for Youth Wellness' joins Tupac Shakur, the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller and creator of the #THUGLIFE Child Abuse, Emotional Maltreatment & Neglect **AWARENESS** concept, in *PASSIONATELY *speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans

Peace.
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

https://www.youtube. com/watch?v=SCf0vPCvovs/
___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha  


"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community
___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law

How black Women sabotage their sons

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment,* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**

*



*


----------



## harmonica (Apr 20, 2018)

you might want to cut this down ...just a little
focus on  critical points/etc
seem like too much for a forum


----------

